

Open source and money - should FOSS developers be paid? - TalGalili
http://www.r-statistics.com/2010/09/open-source-and-money-why-r-developers-shouldnt-be-paid/
This post delves into the issue after being raised in the context of problems discussed with R, a free open source software for statistical analysis.
======
rick888
"Money doesn’t motivates us to help each other with R"

This might be the case. However, If you aren't paying someone for development,
they will most likely only be able to work on your project after the bills are
paid (and if they are married/have kids, this means they will have even less
time to work on it).

